# 1920 elgin paint code?



## Notagamerguy (Mar 18, 2020)

Does anyone known the paint code for this bicycle.  sadly the paint is to far gone and there is only a little bit of orginal paint inside the tube but not enough to actually judge the color. Car paint codes, lowes paint card or what ever, it does not matter just something i can refrance. Id like to re paint this the proper red color and maybe the off white color if its proper this year bike or maybe 2 different colors entirely if someonehas the codes for time period correct color. also what color should the rims be. im buying new 700c so i can actually ride this bike when im done. Thank you


----------



## 1motime (Mar 18, 2020)

No codes for that.  Take what you have to local auto paint jobber or go to Home Depot and look for closest match in spray can
Nice bike!


----------



## Notagamerguy (Mar 18, 2020)

1motime said:


> No codes for that.  Take what you have to local auto paint jobber or go to Home Depot and look for closest match in spray can
> Nice bike!



Thats my goal to get automotive paint for this however theres no orginal color left on this bike excelt a spec inside the tube. Thank you though


----------



## 1motime (Mar 18, 2020)

Notagamerguy said:


> Thats my goal to get automotive paint for this however theres no orginal color left on this bike excelt a spec inside the tube. Thank you though



Take the tube and speck to the store.  Tell them what you want.  If it a good store they will let you go through the chip books so you can see what is close.  Millions of colors out there.  .
Ask them if you can look at the FLEET COLOR books.  You will find something that matches especially with a red!


----------



## Notagamerguy (Mar 18, 2020)

1motime said:


> Take the tube and speck to the store.  Tell them what you want.  If it a good store they will let you go through the chip books so you can see what is close.  Millions of colors out there.  .
> Ask them if you can look at the FLEET COLOR books.  You will find something that matches especially with a red!



 What i interpret that spec to be may not be the proper color of the bike thats why im seeing if anyone else has the proper color. Its not like under a badge or the front fork in newer bikes where theres alot of the untouched color to truely know, all the color is washed.thank you for your advice though


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 18, 2020)

Notagamerguy said:


> Does anyone known the paint code for this bicycle.  sadly the paint is to far gone and there is only a little bit of orginal paint inside the tube but not enough to actually judge the color. Car paint codes, lowes paint card or what ever, it does not matter just something i can refrance. i.d. like to re paint this the proper red color and maybe the off white color if its proper this year bike or maybe 2 different colors entirely if someonehas the codes for time period correct color. also what color should the rims be. im buying new 700c so i can actually ride this bike when im done. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 1158144
> 
> ...



No codes have I.

However I do have the catalog for the 1927 model.

The colors were Cherry Red and Black with White darts.

Hope it is a little help.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 18, 2020)

1930 Elgin Cardinal - Dave's Vintage Bicycles
					

1930 Elgin Cardinal - About a week and a half ago I was combing through Craigslist Phoenix Az. and came across this 1930 Elgin Cardinal . Couldn't believe it ! Right in front



					www.nostalgic.net


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 18, 2020)

I have the women's model, same Cherry Red paint, with Ivory head tube.

I have to give the frame a bath this summer and maybe the true colors will come through a bit.


----------



## Rusty72 (Mar 19, 2020)

Here’s my girls Elgin.


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Mar 19, 2020)

Hello!  I have a bicycle like yours that I plan on restoring here in the future, so I have been doing some research into its original paint color as well.  From what I have gathered, a lot of these early 20s Elgins are Red and Cream, sometimes Red and Black.  Others maybe all red with some box-line pinstriping.  Some have an electric battery toolbox tank, and others don't.  This was a higher end and popular model back in the day, and many were built and sold, so I imagine there were a number of variants produced.  I have posted a couple of pictures.  The first is of my Elgin which I recon is a '23 model, still completely as found.  Also posted is the 1922 Sears Roebuck Catalog page advertising this bicycle.  Its a little hard to read, but may provide some insight, and straight from the horse's mouth too!





1922 Sears Roebuck & Co. Catalog Page

$22.95 in 1922 is the equivalent of $464.38 in today's money, so a higher end model for sure.


----------



## Rusty72 (Mar 19, 2020)

Here's my original Elgin. Maybe this will help.


----------



## Notagamerguy (Mar 19, 2020)

There seams to be at least 2 differnt reds and im guessing im just going to have to take a shot in the dark for the darker red.

 I love the bikes guys


----------



## ccmerz (Mar 19, 2020)

NO! Stay with cherry red. it will eventually darken down (patina) to a fine cherry wine colour..... after many years, of aging.  If you want to hurry it along, (Of course you do) add a few DROPS of black to temper the red.


----------



## Kato (Mar 19, 2020)

Not sure if this is the same as yours but it was a very common Elgin color back then - on my 1929-30 Elgin Cardinal


----------



## Notagamerguy (Mar 19, 2020)

Would you guys say i should go with these colors its cardnal red and ivory or should i go brighter or darker


----------



## Kato (Mar 19, 2020)

I'm sitting looking at my bike.......I think those 2 colors would look great.
The white on mine is more like an ivory and the red looks pretty close - mine might be a little darker / bluer........but then I'm in pigments / color industry and been a color matcher for 35 years


----------



## Notagamerguy (Mar 19, 2020)

Kato said:


> I'm sitting looking at my bike.......I think those 2 colors would look great.
> The white on mine is more like an ivory and the red looks pretty close - mine might be a little darker / bluer........but then IO'm in pigment / color industry and been a color matcher for 35 years



Thats very helpful thankyou


----------



## tryder (Mar 19, 2020)

Have you looked inside the bottom bracket?  Perhaps you could get a paint chip from there...


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 20, 2020)

Not too familiar with codes for paint; but once on a Rust-Oleum or distributors website, I saw some RGB-codes for some of their paints.
The colors are not the same when I use the codes on my computer; (Microsoft custom colors) perhaps depending on displays or drivers and printers.
For "Regal Red" their RGB code sequence was 144-34-37, which is more of an orangy fire truck red.
Rust-Oleum also has or had a "Cherry Red" but I did not record a RGB code for that one.


----------



## Kato (Mar 21, 2020)

@Notagamerguy - sent you a PM


----------



## ohmybike (Jun 3, 2020)

here's my Elgin bike with some original paint and stripes. Hope it helps 









						Early Elgin tank bicycle | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

I pick this up on marketplace. Don’t know if some of you seen it on there.  Guy was a scrapper and Said he got it from a person that it was in there barn in Saint Charles IL. My question is should this be a full restore or just clean it  clear? I think cleans and clear. ‍♂️  Paint is chipping...




					thecabe.com


----------

